# My terrariums



## simone (Oct 21, 2011)

Poecilotheria miranda 






Poecilotheria regalis






Lampropelma violaceopes






Poecilotheria rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEB (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW! These are beautiful! nice work.


----------



## Kayv (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are amazing!  How do you keep the moss and plants alive?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 29, 2011)

Fantastic! It looks like you cut out chunks of forest to place in tanks -- so naturalistic and beautiful!


----------



## angrychair (Oct 30, 2011)

A-MAZING, you really should write up a tutorial to your awesome enclosure decoration


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice man they look so natural i am sure your T's like it a lot.


----------



## Tarantula_Tamer (Oct 30, 2011)

Those are pretty rad! Nice work.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice job!  Is that Ficus pumila in the rufilata enclosure?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 10, 2011)

i too would like to know if thats a pumila rufilata enclosure. Also in the lampropelma tank, is that a moss or a selaginella? And whats that foreground plant in there?


----------



## simone (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!As you can see i got live plants, some mosses are real some are artificial.Backgrounds are made out of corc pieces glued to the back glass, and the gaps are filled also with mosses.
Plant in rufilata enclosure is ficus pumila.In lampropelma enclosure i have mosses, some sort of sedum and the one in the back is chamaedorea elegans i think.







---------- Post added 11-19-2011 at 02:10 PM ----------

Poecilotheria formosa







---------- Post added 11-19-2011 at 02:13 PM ----------








---------- Post added 11-19-2011 at 02:15 PM ----------

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## simone (Dec 25, 2011)

Poecilotheria miranda 







---------- Post added 12-25-2011 at 07:23 PM ----------








---------- Post added 12-25-2011 at 07:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zman181 (Dec 25, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## macj1983 (Dec 25, 2011)

Really nice job


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are good until the palms outgrow the tanks.


----------



## TarantulaTyrant (Jan 26, 2012)

is it safe to do things like this? and what kind of wood/bark and plants/moss do you use? is there a thread for background projects? thanks!


----------

